# Atlanta, Georgia - Basic & Intermediate Firearms Courses



## AikiJohn (Jan 26, 2007)

Kenneth Mitchell is a GA State certified Firearms Instructor with 30+ years experience in the streets of Atlanta. Courses are filling up fast so call (404) 762-7475 to reserve your slot today! 

Some of the many topics covered are: 
Self-defense problems and solutions 
Selection of defensive handguns and accessories 
Efficient operation of pistols and revolvers 
360 degree, 24/7 firearms safety procedures 
State-of-the-art techniques for grip and stance 
Combat marksmanship fundamentals 
The Defensive Drawstroke 
Extreme Close Quarters firing positions 
Legal aspects of deadly force 
Pre- and post-confrontation management skills 
Live-fire communication and movement drills 
Discretionary shooting exercise 


WHAT YOU NEED TO BRING 

Pistol or Revolver (Service Caliber) 
Holster (sturdy strong side) 
3 Magazines or 2 speed loaders 
Spare magazine carrier for 2 magazines or 
speed load pouch for 2 speed loaders 
Eye and hearing protection 
500 rounds of ammunition 


COURSE TUITION: $150


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish that was taught here - that's a reasonable price. I could never afford those $500-$600 courses.


----------



## AikiJohn (Jan 26, 2007)

Where you located? and how bout that PS90? I just picked one up. Waiting on an AAC suppressor.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm over in Texas.

And yes, I love my PS90 - if the weather cooperates, I hope to shoot it tomorrow. Its been rainy the past few weekends.

Come check out the PS90 forum... http://ps90forum.com/forum

I have some photos of my PS90 in the FN section of this site as well. I did some mods to it.


----------



## Ponch (Dec 23, 2006)

Where and when is the coarse? The price seems quite reasonable.


----------

